# Pages ou word? Traitement de texte



## Chloebin (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
 Je viens d acheter un iPad et je ne sais pas quoi choisir comme traitement de texte.
J'avais un pc avant, dc je connais bien word.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait word professionnal handbook qui est tt a fait comme word, mais est ce bien?
J'ai besoin dune mise en pages comme word, car c'est pour mes cours.
Je n'ai pas bcp d'infos sur PAGES ,?

Merci d avance


----------



## Chloebin (8 Novembre 2011)

Un grd merci pour ta réponse!
Voila le nom exact de word dans appel store: word - professional handbook

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------

Ah ok, heureusement que tu me préviens! A quoi bon apprendre a utiliser word surtout a 15 quand word n existe pas sur iPad?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------

J'ai aussi vu qu'il y avait Quickoffice pro hd, c'est bien ça?


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

Cela dit, Microsoft serait entrain de sortir un version iOS de word  donc un jour, qui sait...


----------

